# What do you do to challenge yourself in the main series of Pokemon games?



## MissEeveelution (Dec 21, 2008)

Whenever my Pokemon try to learn a new move, I let them. No matter how crappy the moveset may be. :D  (I don't know how to make a good moveset anyway, so I might as well. ^^;) 

What about you?


----------



## Elfin (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't evolve my Pokemon at all, and use only three at a time. Very hard (but fun) when I'm against the elite four!


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 21, 2008)

I used to only use my starter (srs, in Red, I had a Charizard by Misty.  Probably why the Elite Four always kicked my ass xD)...

I also try to keep all of my Pokemon the same level at all times, so if one levels, I train for a long time to get the others to that level. (if that counts...?)


----------



## MissEeveelution (Dec 21, 2008)

I used to do that too. :D

(Although out of laziness, not strategy. x])


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 21, 2008)

i do the same as MissEeveelution, if a pokemon is trying to learn a move i make it learn it regardless

and once my pokemon that i use regularly pwn all others i change my team entirely to weak pokemon aside from my starter


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 21, 2008)

I just goto the battle tower. It gets harder after about 60 battles.


----------



## Minka_Glameow (Dec 22, 2008)

I battle the elite 4 without training. I've gotten up to Cynthia's Roserade just by using lots and lots of revives.

But thats just me. I just really want to see Milotic so i can migrate.

I also usually just train the first pokemon in my party, which is almost always my starter.


----------



## PokeNinja (Dec 22, 2008)

For me, I sometimes use the weakest pokemon first in battle and even if theyre asleep or something they stay till they die. That or I only train one pokemon and nothing else. If it faints, the Hm slaves can't be used, so they faint too. I dunno. It's lame, but I'm kinda more into getting my pokemon to lv 100 quicker. Yeaz.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 22, 2008)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> I also try to keep all of my Pokemon the same level at all times, so if one levels, I train for a long time to get the others to that level. (if that counts...?)


Yeah. :P

Also, I only ever catch six Pokémon aside from HM slaves/rare Pokémon, because honestly I don't see much need to catch the others until post-E4. I should fix that.

I also almost never buy anything unless I'm going to be facing the E4 or I run out of Pokéballs for catching my main team with.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 22, 2008)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> I also try to keep all of my Pokemon the same level at all times, so if one levels, I train for a long time to get the others to that level. (if that counts...?)


Same here. ^^


----------



## Erif (Dec 22, 2008)

Training is one thing. I have to train every single pokemon I get and actually use to perfection, which includes DVs, EPs, breeding, and egg moves. I keep ALL my pokemon a bit higher than their average level should be, and they're all around the same level also.

I also might try to catch every pokemon I run into on the first encounter.


----------



## MissEeveelution (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm the catch 'em all type too. If I see a pokemon I don't already have, it's mine. >:D

Oh and I hardly use any other pokemon but my starter. :]


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 31, 2008)

I sometimes like to go through games with only my starter and not catch any pokemon until I have defeated the E4.

Occasionally early in the game, i'll change my pokemon and release my starter.


----------



## Jolty (Dec 31, 2008)

try not to use an action replay

[/lame]


----------



## Alexi (Dec 31, 2008)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> I also try to keep all of my Pokemon the same level at all times, so if one levels, I train for a long time to get the others to that level. (if that counts...?)


I do this, but more out of OCD than anything else.

I usually create mono teams (just got through Emerald with a fire mono ahh). I'll also use pokemon that I almost never use. It's a challenge for me because I have no idea what to expect (Oh Italy, you were a great Girafarig~).

I might try just using a starter only on some game of mine. Might be fun. :3


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 31, 2008)

I ALWAYS keep my Pokemon at the same levels...if one levels I level all the others.

It isn't to challenge myself...it was to have a balanced team...

I use no items like Potions in the whole game, even the Elite Four(I always do that out of habit :P. In fact so much I tell my friend he doesn't need items, only leveling)


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Jan 1, 2009)

When I buy Platinum I'm gonna try a PBR Pika run. Well, except hacked so it's level 5. 

*LAME RULES FOR THE LAME CHALLENGE! =D*

1) Only the Pikachu can be used for battling. Other Pokemon may be caught as HM Slaves/box fillers, but can't be used against any trainer.

2) The Pikachu is not allowed to evolve *OR* reach level 100. If it reaches level 100, the challenge has failed. 

3) No TMs/Move Tutors can be used to alter the Pikachus moveset. It only changes if I allow it to learn a new move though level up. 

4) The run last from obtaining the starter (changing it with the Pikachu) to defeating the Elite Four. 

And that's it so far ^_^


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 1, 2009)

Keeping my whole team the same level, or at least within one or two levels of each other.

And something I _don't_ do: overleveling.  If your Pokémon are higher-leveled than the other NPC trainers (not counting Gym Leaders/E4, just the random kids you fight on the way to them), their levels are probably too high for that point in the game.  I played through Ruby again not too long ago and ended up catching Groudon with a level 33/34 team, beating Wallace at level 36 or so, and beating the Elite Four and Steven with levels in the 45-50 range (though they were only 42-44 when I started... my Tentacruel and Blaziken ended up leveling up much more than the rest.)


----------



## Alxprit (Jan 1, 2009)

I go to the Battle Tower.
Enough said.


----------

